# TotalBiscuit has passed away



## DinohScene (May 25, 2018)

RIP.
Only saw the news today.

Know him of his early videos.


----------



## ihaveahax (May 25, 2018)

Rest in Peace my Dearest LoveJohn @Totalbiscuit BainJuly 8, 1984 - May 24, 2018 pic.twitter.com/hg9ytHsItJ— Genna Bain ♡ (@GennaBain) May 24, 2018

John Peter BainJuly 8, 1984 - May 24, 2018 pic.twitter.com/XchUMNDYXC— TotalBiscuit (@Totalbiscuit) May 24, 2018


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2018)

I saw this earlier but his twitter post is just memes
Not sure I believe this


----------



## dAVID_ (May 25, 2018)

I never watched his videos.
Rest in peace, I guess.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (May 25, 2018)

Wow. I guess it's kind of an abstract concept to know that a youtuber or other online persona is sick, but when they die it's a bit more quantifiable. So sad to hear this news 
Rest in Peace...


----------



## McWhiters9511 (May 25, 2018)

aw fuck.. and so young too..


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2018)

Never cared for his content, but rest in peace bud. You've fought a long, hard battle...


----------



## Uiaad (May 25, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> oofView attachment 125064



We have all done and said things in the heat of the moment. I personally didn't agree with some of the things he had said but this is not the place to bring this sort of thing up.


----------



## Costello (May 25, 2018)

Sad news indeed . Thanks for the information though. I have frontpaged it.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 25, 2018)

this was very recent too his last vid was 9 hrs ago RIP


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I never watched his videos.
> Rest in peace, I guess.


Same, I've never heard of him.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 25, 2018)

I don't think I heard of this person.


----------



## StormEye (May 25, 2018)

McWhiters9511 said:


> aw fuck.. and so young too..



No kidding, didn't realise he was only a year older than I am...


----------



## DarthDub (May 25, 2018)

Rest in peace.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 25, 2018)

I don’t really know who he is, but he sounds like a cool guy. Rest In Peace


----------



## whateverg1012 (May 25, 2018)

Really sad, RIP.


----------



## aos10 (May 25, 2018)

Rest in peace

if you are not into PC gaming, i will understand if you didn't heard of him before.
his channel is mainly for PC.

his wife will take over his channel from now on

this video with the community manager of Warframe just broke my heart again 


clips.twitch.tv/SparklyInterestingButterBudStar


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 25, 2018)

too bad. Rest in Peace.


----------



## orangy57 (May 25, 2018)

do yall think there's an FOV slider in eternity


----------



## Taleweaver (May 25, 2018)

It's a sad loss. I always liked his video's and comments. 



Justinde75 said:


> oofView attachment 125064


A comment without context and written 7 years ago. Taken that the guy pretty much lived online, it's hardly an evidence of him being a bad person. Or karma.


----------



## _v3 (May 25, 2018)

Oh man, this sucks.
You've provided your followers with good content throughout the years and gave us good laughs while doing it, R.I.P Prince John.


----------



## Trappie (May 25, 2018)

RIP, liked his content, sad to see him pass


----------



## p1ngpong (May 25, 2018)

I know he was abrasive but he did a lot to highlight consumer rights and to better the quality and standards of the gaming industry. As a gamer what he championed would have affected you positively whether you know it or not, whether you like it or not, he had a lot of influence and he used it to make things better.

People who say things like this shouldn't be front paged, don't care and especially he deserved it are obviously ignorant to what he contributed. The ones who imply he deserved it can fuck right off especially.

Nobody deserves to die at 33.

RIP


----------



## Last1948 (May 25, 2018)

He changed internet reviewing for the better and even though he was a hypocrite and a bigot at times , the internet wont be the same without him

Sleep now , john


----------



## MrLucariox (May 25, 2018)

I've never heard him but RIP buddy.


----------



## chirogan (May 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> We have all done and said things in the heat of the moment. I personally didn't agree with some of the things he had said but this is not the place to bring this sort of thing up.


Well. I agree and disagree. As a public figure, he should know the good and bads of his work. If he couldnt control, he should stop and retire.

We dont want to be scolded by our superiors at work. But when we fight back and disrespect him as a superior, we arent fit to work. The same can be said If he cant accept bashes and negative comments from his viewers


----------



## Hells Malice (May 25, 2018)

It's nice to see that there is more positivity than trash in this thread. Honestly a little surprising given garbage tends to show itself more prominently in threads like this.

TotalBiscuit was a stoic voice in the gaming community. It was his mission to stand up for consumer rights, and in many ways he did successfully shape, and change the industry for the better. He also helped dozens, if not hundreds by using his voice to stand up for those who would typically just be trampled in the crowd. You can disagree with his opinions, but there's no denying the positive impact he had on both the gaming industry, and the community. I don't use twitter much, but it was heartbreaking, and heartwarming to read all of the tweets @totalbiscuit. It really showed how passionate he was about what he did, and what he cared about.

Bottom feeders can flail and try to discredit him with pointless bullshit, but nothing you say, and no stupid screenshots of old tweets will change what the man has done. He accomplished more in his short life than any of the nobodies flinging shit at him will accomplish in their entire lives.

Totalbiscuit's success, and his passion will live on in all of those he inspired and helped, which is a great many people.

Rest in peace


----------



## matthi321 (May 25, 2018)

rip


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 25, 2018)

This is very sad


----------



## AdamFX990 (May 25, 2018)

He's probably responsible for a lot of FOV and simulation sickness options in games that I would otherwise be totally unable to play. You have my thanks for that John.

RIP fella. My thoughts with Genna and his family.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 25, 2018)

Never actually heard from this guy, but according to some users on a certain discord server I'm in, he made LoL the popular game it is today, and more things.

Serious condolences to all of his family


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (May 25, 2018)

Rest in peace


----------



## netovsk (May 25, 2018)

May his voice live forever as an Starcraft 2 narrator.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 25, 2018)

That's pretty sad.


----------



## Vithimiris (May 25, 2018)

Never consumed his content or really knew who he was as a YT personality. But sad to see someone go who was important in the online community. Cancer is a mother fucker.


----------



## DrayanoX (May 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> A comment without context and written 7 years ago. Taken that the guy pretty much lived online, it's hardly an evidence of him being a bad person. Or karma.


There is no context where telling someone to "get cancer and die" is ok.
Still sad that he died.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 25, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> There is no context where telling someone to "get cancer and die" is ok.
> Still sad that he died.


No, there isn't. But I can get plenty of examples where people say things they don't mean. That's why it's relevant. If it was made in the heat of a long forgotten online discussion, it's pretty inappropriate to dig it up years later. Especially when the person has just passed away and other people are expressing their condoleances.


----------



## Catsinabucket (May 25, 2018)

I've never seen anything of this man's content, but I have heard of him. Also just found out that he lived in the same county as me, which I was really surprised about.

Sad to hear about what happened to him.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 25, 2018)

... Who?


----------



## lil-devil (May 25, 2018)

damn.... haven't been watching his stuff for the pass couple years, didn't know he had cancer... I use to love watching is SC2 contents... RIP


----------



## RedoLane (May 25, 2018)

Rest in piece, great guy... I wasn't really a fan of yours, but I know how much entertainment you gave the gaming community as a whole.
May your soul ascend to the Heavens...


----------



## jakkal (May 25, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> do yall think there's an FOV slider in eternity


youll find out when youre dead


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2018)

Since the admins decided to delete my first comment, guys its really important to get checked for cancer. TotalBiscuit knew he was showing signs of cancer for a good year and didn't get checked. When he found out it was too late.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 25, 2018)

RIP. Weird that I never heard of him before even though I watch youtube regularily.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (May 25, 2018)

This is so depressing. RIP John.


----------



## Pluupy (May 25, 2018)

Aw man I only knew him from his appearance on H3H3 Podcast. He seemed like such a sweet guy. Was fighting to the last second. Rest In Peace.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 25, 2018)

Dont know him, but a loss of life is never a good thing.. condolences to his family.


----------



## tbb043 (May 25, 2018)

I didn't follow him much, but this is sad news. At least his struggle is over, may he find peace in the next life. Condolences to his family, friends, and fans.


----------



## T-hug (May 25, 2018)

Not going to pretend I was a massive TB fan, but I did enjoy a lot of his coop podcasts, even when I didn't agree with his strong opinions. I also liked his earlier WTF IS? series.
He was a fellow Brit and hardcore gamer so RIP TotalBiscuit, may you forever live on within the ether of the internet.


----------



## nonamejohn (May 25, 2018)

Nobody deserves to die this young. My heart goes out to all who knew and loved him.


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 26, 2018)

The only Youtube channel I regularly sought videos from and by far the most on-point and sincere game reviews. Too young...


----------



## Fugelmir (May 26, 2018)

Most of the changes people credit him for would have manifested naturally.  I did like some of his "WTF is...." videos for giving some spotlight to lesser known games.  As a major force of change, though -- I don't think it applies.


----------



## MaverickWellington (May 26, 2018)

Rip. Never cared that much for his content and found his character annoying but he didn't deserve to go so young, or to go the way he did. The hot takes celebrating his death are fucking scummy and I wish people could be more mature about this sort of thing. His family must be heartbroken.


----------



## GarnetSunset (May 26, 2018)

May not have agreed with all of his politics. But I respect someone who fights this hard for this long in the face of unending struggle. Rest in piece. <3


----------



## TAUSENN (May 26, 2018)




----------



## ownedlol (May 26, 2018)

I used to watch his and Yogscast' Magicka series waaay back in the day.

May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Procyon (May 27, 2018)

Don't know him, still sad he passed away


----------

